# Gasoline to Natl Gas conversion for Generator



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

My dad is going to give me a 17KW gasoline generator.

I'd like to have it converted to run on natural gas.

I know that:
1) It isn't an overwhelming project.
2) That it will drop the output of the Generator by about 15%.

I don't know:
1) If a normal 1" natural gas line will be able to supply it properly.
2) If a natural gas conversion will allow it to run on LPG.
3) What size wire will I have to have to transfer the power from the
generator to the house 30' away.
4) A ball park cost for the conversion.

Any information you have to assist me is appreciated. I'm especially
in need of a small engine repair service that can handle the conversion.

Thanks,
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I've ben thinking about something similar and have looked at these guys kit for a Honda GX670 engine (not sure what brand you're getting).

I was thinking about making the thing semi-portable so I could store it in my boat shed. Seems a lot cheaper than a permanent install with a switch gear.

I'd only hook it up in a long power outage.

http://www.centuryfuelproducts.com/...ns-and-natural-gas-conversion-kits/gx670.html


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

After Ike I bought a Yamaha 2800 inverter generator and converted it to natural gas. I bought a conversion kit from a place online called "us carburation". It was easy to do and works well. I ran it for a number of hours on gasoline to break in the engine and then converted it to natural gas. I have fired it up every year since then before hurricane season and it works great. I have only used it once when the power was out for a day to power my outside fridge but it worked fine.
They have kits for lots of other generators.

here is a link to some info on pipe sizing:
http://www.uscarburetion.com/natural-gas-chart.htm

-Sammy


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

As far as wire size, it depends on what you intend to run. If you figure 17kw is your capacity, then de-rate by 15% for Natural Gas conversion, then build in a 20% safety factor, you can get about 96 amps out of the generator. This is probably not enough to run every load in your house, so you will need to be selective. I don't know how others have approached this, but I might install a sub panel with a manual transfer switch that feeds the refrigeration equipment, smaller air handling unit, and some lighting circuits. You want to be sure you set your switches up where you cannot feed the same load from utility and generator power at the same time.


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

I also purchased my conversion kit from US Carburation. They answered all my novice questions and the 9000 watt generator runs great on nat gas. You will need the following when talking with any of these conversion companies. Engine manf. H.P., serial #. The reason is they make the kits in generic versions and they have to match the kit to your engine. They will answer your question about the 1" gas line. Once converted, change to synthetic oil, start every couple of months and forget it.


----------

